# Gaming PC im Low- bis Medium-Cost-Bereich



## Bertie17 (21. Februar 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich finde es erstmal cool, dass es hier so ein Unterforum für Kaufberatungen gibt. Habe schon überlegt, wo ich derartiges fragen kann, ohne jemanden auf die Nerven zu gehen (im Internet gibt es ja unzählige "Ist das gut so?-Threads" und ebensoviele genervte Antworten). Deswegen finde ich das ne richtig gute Sache, dass man sich hier in einem extra dafür eingerichteten Bereich an die gewillte User wenden kann 

Es geht im Folgendes. Ich möchte mir einen PC zusammenstellen, mit dem ich durchaus einigermaßen anständig spielen kann. Leider ist mein Budget wirklich relativ begrenzt, deswegen bin ich auf der Suche im eher unteren Preissegment. Ich weiß natürlich, dass ich damit kein High-End-Rechner zusammenkriege und auf die nächsten 5 Jahre die Spiele auf höchsten Grafikeinstellungen spielen kann, aber ich würde zumindest gerne aktuelle Spiele mit halbwegs gescheiter Grafik spielen können, ohne furchtbare Grafik oder nervend niedrige FPS. 

Ich habe mir überlegt, einen "Intel Core i3 6100 2x 3.7GHz"-Prozessor zu holen, außerdem 8GB DDR4-Ram und dazu eine GeForce GTX 1050TI 4GB.

Was meint ihr? Ist das - gemessen an meinen Ansprüchen bzw. meinem niedrigen Budget - eine annehmbare Kombination? Oder ist das ziemlicher Quatsch?

Danke auf jeden Fall schonmal für eure Hilfe! 

Beste Grüße,
Bertie


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2017)

Was hast du denn für ein Budget? Und brauchst du alles neu, oder kannst du von einem alten PC vlt. bestimmte Teile übernehmen?


----------



## MichaelG (21. Februar 2017)

Ich würde keinen i3 nehmen sondern einen i5 oder alternativ einen Prozessor von AMD.


----------



## Bertie17 (21. Februar 2017)

Mein Budget liegt leider nur bei so 500 bis allerhöchstens 600 Euro  Ich weiß, dass ich damit natürlich wirklich arg eingeschränkt bin. Auf alte Teile werde ich wohl nicht zurückgreifen können, mein aktueller Rechner hat bald 9 Jahre auf dem Buckel


----------



## Bertie17 (21. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich würde keinen i3 nehmen sondern einen i5 oder alternativ einen Prozessor von AMD.



Hmm...mir hatte jemand gesagt, dass AMD wohl gar nicht so gut fürs Gaming gedacht ist. Stimmt das?


----------



## MichaelG (21. Februar 2017)

Nicht wirklich. Klar, ein i7 ist besser als die AMD CPU´s. Aber für einen preiswerten Gaming-PC kann man durchaus eine AMD CPU nehmen, zumal diese in der Regel preislich günstiger sind als die Intel Pendants. Vor meinem Intel-System hatte ich auch einen PC mit einer AMD Phenom II CPU. Halt mit der Einschränkung, daß z.B. ein Intel i7 in der Regel besser ist als ein AMD. Aber der i7 wird für einen Budget-PC wohl zu teuer sein. Aber der AMD liegt dann ungefähr auf dem Level eines mittleren i5 um mal eine ganz grobe Einordnung zu geben. 

Aber ein i3 ist was für einen Büro-PC und für Gaming imho zu schwachbrüstig. Da fährst Du mit einer Lösung von AMD definitiv besser.

Die Frage ist aber erst einmal wie hoch Dein Budget wäre und ob Du eventuell irgendwelche "alten" Komponenten (Tower, Netzteil, Festplatten, Tastatur, Maus u.ä.) von einem Vorgänger-PC übernehmen kannst. Das spart auch einige Euros. Danach kann man dann bessere und detailliertere Kaufempfehlungen geben.

Manchmal ist auch ein Gebrauchtkauf möglich. Das spart eventuell auch und aus seriöser Quelle wäre das auch eine Option, wenn man Geld sparen muß.


----------



## Bertie17 (21. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Frage ist aber erst einmal wie hoch Dein Budget wäre und ob Du eventuell irgendwelche "alten" Komponenten (Tower, Netzteil, Festplatten, Tastatur, Maus u.ä.) von einem Vorgänger-PC übernehmen kannst. Das spart auch einige Euros. Danach kann man dann bessere und detailliertere Kaufempfehlungen geben.



Also das Budget liegt nur bei 500 bis maximal 600 Euro. Viel mehr ist leider wirklich nicht drin. Alte Komponenten werde ich wohl auch nicht nutzen können, mein aktueller Rechner hat bald neun Jahre auf dem Buckel. Allerdings brauche ich auch nur den PC als solchen, also Maus, Tastatur und Monitor sind vorhanden.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2017)

Bertie17 schrieb:


> Hmm...mir hatte jemand gesagt, dass AMD wohl gar nicht so gut fürs Gaming gedacht ist. Stimmt das?


 Jein. AMD hat aktuell keine CPU, die mit einem i5 mithalten kann, jedenfalls bei Spielen und im Durchschnitt. Zudem brauchen die relativ viel Strom. Aber es gibt um die 100-120€ Achtkern-CPUs, die für Spiele völlig ausreichen und in manchen Games doch an einen i5 rankommen, ggf. sogar etwas besser sind, WENN die Games von den 8 Kernen profitieren. Ein i5 hat ja 4 Kerne und pro Kern einen Thread, also 4 Threads. Erst ein i7 hat pro Kern 2 Threads, in der Summe also 8 und arbeitet wie ein Achtkerner.

Du kannst also ggf. grad bei 500-600€ Budget dann ein wenig mehr Leistung rausholen mit einem AMD-Prozessor. 

ABER: wenn es geht, dann warte noch 2 Wochen. Anfang März kommen vllig neue AMD-CPUs raus, und derzeit scheint es so zu sein, dass die mit Intel bei ähnlichem Takt voll mithalten können, aber günstiger sein werden. Das ist dann der Sockel AM4 mit den neuen Ryzen-CPUs.


Ansonsten ganz grob;

Mainboard reicht eines für 60€
RAM wird immer teurer, aber 8GB für 55€ reichen erst mal
Brauchbares Gehäuse 40-50€
Solides Netzteil 50€
Festplatte 1000GB ca 50€
Grafikkarte GTX 1050 Ti für 150€

Dann bist du knapp über 400€ und könntest sogar einen Core i5 nehmen bei bis zu 600€. Falls du AMD nimmst, ggf Ryzen, und dort dann vlt eine CPU, die einem i5 entspricht, nur 130-150€ kostet, dann wäre als Grafikkarte eine AMD RX 470 drin, die 170-180€ kostet und deutlich schneller als die 1050 Ti ist. Eine SSD für Windows wäre heutzutage an sich angebracht, aber bei dem Budget würde ich eher drauf verzichten und bei Gelegenheit eine nachrüsten. Für die reine Spieleleistung bringt die SSD so gut wie nix.


----------



## Bertie17 (21. Februar 2017)

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten.

Ich bin leider kein großer Experte, daher noch ergänzende Fragen...auf was muss ich denn so achten, damit am Ende auch alles irgendwie zusammenpasst und funktioniert? Sprich, woher weiß ich, dass das die Bauteile auch ihn mein gewähltes Gehäuse passen oder wieviel Watt das Netzteil haben sollte?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2017)

Bertie17 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten.
> 
> Ich bin leider kein großer Experte, daher noch ergänzende Fragen...auf was muss ich denn so achten, damit am Ende auch alles irgendwie zusammenpasst und funktioniert? Sprich, woher weiß ich, dass das die Bauteile auch ihn mein gewähltes Gehäuse passen oder wieviel Watt das Netzteil haben sollte?




Also, willst du denn noch auf Ryzen warten? Wenn ja, dann würde ich erst dann was vorschlagen.

Ansonsten ist es so, dass man idr ein ATX-Gehäuse nimmt, in den technichen Daten steht dann drin, wie lang eine Grafikkarte sein "darf" unter 28cm Platz sollte man nicht nehmen. Mainboard kommt dann ATX oder  mATX rein. Netzteil: 400-450W reichen für ne GTX 1050 Ti dicke, selbst für eine GTX 1060/70/80, WENN es ein Markenmodell ist. Ein zB be quiet mit 450W für 50-55€ ist am Ende stärker als ein 40€-Netzteil mit angeblich 600W. So ein PC mit nem zb Core i5 + moderne Grafikkarte braucht in Leistungsspitzen ca 260-350 Watt.


----------



## Bertie17 (21. Februar 2017)

Also ich muss jeden Fall nicht sofort morgen bestellen, ich kann auf jeden Fall noch warten, wenn du sagst, dass sich das lohnt. Ich bin mir halt unsicher, ob ich AMD wirklich Intel vorziehen sollte, aber wenn ihr sagt, dass das prinzipiell eigentlich gar nicht so das Problem ist?


----------



## Bertie17 (21. Februar 2017)

Bin gerade auf diesen Fertig-PC gestoßen, der i5 hat, aber dafür nicht super viel mehr kostet als mein Budget. Also das sollte vielleicht mit viel Hängen und Würgen noch halbwegs drin sein: https://www.amazon.de/Komplett-Syst.../B01MZG1CKJ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1487677254

Fertig-PC ist natürlich immer so ne Sache. Weiß nicht, ob ich das wirklich möchte, weil da immer im Raum steht, dass man mehr bezahlt, als eigentlich notwendig. Komme ich denn deutlich günstiger weg, wenn ich mir die Komponenten zusammenstelle und/oder auf die AMD-Prozessoren warte oder ist das oben verlinkte Angebot eigentlich ganz brauchbar?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2017)

Der ist nicht verkehrt für den Preis, wenn Windows 10 wirklich als Lizenz dabei ist - ich werde da nicht ganz schlau draus, ob es wirklich ne Lizenz ist oder nur "vorinstalliert". 

Die CPU gehört zwar zur veralteten Generation, ist aber kaum schwächer als ein moderner i5 mit gleichem Takt. Schwachpunkte sind das Mainboard (kostet nur 45€, hat nur PCIe 2.0 - an sich ist 3.0 Standard) und das Netzteil (sehr billiges Modell, aber auf der anderen Seite hast du ja vom Shop her 3 Jahre Garantie - wenn du mal aufrüstest wird aber sicher ein neues fällig). Und das Gehäuse: ich finde das Modell nicht, ist bestimmt auch ein günstiges, wo du vlt später Probleme bekommen KÖNNTEST, wenn du ne stärkere und längere Grafikkarte einbauen willst.

Du könntest die gleichen Teile (Annahme: Gehäuse ca 30-35€) für 540€ selber zusammenstellen, dazu kommt noch Windows. Falls du noch ne Lizenz hast, würde ich lieber selber zusammenstellen: beim Board und Netzteil jeweils 15-20€ mehr, dann hast du auch ne gute Basis. Und statt Core i5 kannst du dann ja immer noch abwarten, was von AMD kommt, und dann beim core i5 bleiben oder nen neuen Ryzen nehmen. Da wird es sicher auch günstige passende Mainboards geben.


Wegen AMD und Intel: FALLS die CPU nur 120-130€ kosten soll, wäre AMD halt besser. Wenn für die CPU ca 170-180€ drin sind (was ja nach meiner Rechnung machbar wäre), dann vlt. doch eher Intel, wobei es in Zukunft sein könnte, dass ein günstiger AMD FX-8000er einen Core i5 überholt, wenn die entsprechenden Games von den 8 Kernen profitieren. Das kann man nicht vorhersagen. 

Und so oder so würde ich halt noch Ryzen abwarten, die sollen Anfang März zu haben sein, Ende Februar wohl erste offiziell "erlaubte" Tests.


----------



## xdave78 (21. Februar 2017)

Ganz ehrlich? Lass die Finger von solchen Sachen. Du weißt nicht welches Mainboard verbaut ist, geh davon aus, dass die Komponenten so dimensioniert sind "dass sie grad laufen".  Du würdest uach kein Haus ohne Bodengutachten bauen wollen. Schon alleine mit 4GB VRAM knabberst Du beim Kauf schon am Limit. Dead on Arrival. 
Ich würde jetzt an niemandens Stelle irgendetwas aufrüsten oder nachkaufen. Das ist der denkbar dümmste Zeitpunkt Geld auszugeben- es sei denn man will noch eben etwas RAM bunkern.
In 8 Tagen kommt Ryzen von AMD. Auf das was Dir irgendwer über Marken erzählt würde ich an deiner Stelle nur soviel geben, dass man besser selber recherchiert in welchem Preissegment welche Hardware passt.
Man kann genauso wenig verallgemeinern, dass AMD CPUs schlechter sind als Intel CPUs wie NVIDIA basierte Grafikkarten immer besser sind als AMDs. Es gibt diese Schwarz-Weiß Sache schlicht nicht.
Wenn Du meinen Rat hören willst (kannst Dir dann ja überlegen was Du draus machst) dann warte ab bis die Ryzen draussen sind. Bis dahin leg Dir noch paar € an die Seite- bei dem Budget zählt wirklich jeder Cent.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2017)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Lass die Finger von solchen Sachen. Du weißt nicht welches Mainboard verbaut ist,


 doch, steht ja drin - ist halt wie ich schon schrieb billig, in dem Fall nicht mal PCie 3.0  



> Ich würde jetzt an niemandens Stelle irgendetwas aufrüsten oder nachkaufen. Das ist der denkbar dümmste Zeitpunkt Geld auszugeben-


 wieso das denn? ^^  Grafikkarten sind zB derzeit günstiger als vor nem halben Jahr. CPUs sind auch nicht teurer geworden, Mainboards und Festplatten ebenso. Nur RAM ist teurer geworden, SSDs auch ein wenig, und bei Grafikkarten könnte es noch zu einem Anstieg kommen wg. der RAM-Problematik.


----------



## Bertie17 (21. Februar 2017)

Super, ich danke euch. Ihr seid mir wirklich eine Hilfe. Ich neige nämlich tatsächlich dazu gerne überstürzt irgendwas zu kaufen.

Also dann warte ich erstmal bis zu den neuen AMD Kernen ab und schau dann mal, wieviel die Kosten oder ob ich mir einen i5 Prozessor hole. Melde mich dann bestimmt hier nochmal 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bertie17 (15. März 2017)

Da jetzt die Ryzen 5 ein Releasedate haben, krame ich den Thread mal wieder hervor. Allerdings werde ich wohlmöglich sogar noch bis Mai warten, dann kann ich noch ein bisschen mehr Geld zusammensparen und habe ein etwas größeres Budget zur Verfügung als ursprünglich angedacht.

Ich habe da aber mal eine Frage zu SSD-Festplatten. Wie notwendig ist so eine? Wie sinnvoll ist eine Anschaffung und in welchem GB-Rahmen sollte ich da denken. Die sind ja nun doch nicht ganz billig, und ich frage mich, inwiefern sie wirklich zwingend einen Vorteil bringen. Sprich, wo und wie würde sich eine fehlende SSD bemerkbar machen?


----------



## Herbboy (15. März 2017)

Bertie17 schrieb:


> Da jetzt die Ryzen 5 ein Releasedate haben, krame ich den Thread mal wieder hervor. Allerdings werde ich wohlmöglich sogar noch bis Mai warten, dann kann ich noch ein bisschen mehr Geld zusammensparen und habe ein etwas größeres Budget zur Verfügung als ursprünglich angedacht.
> 
> Ich habe da aber mal eine Frage zu SSD-Festplatten. Wie notwendig ist so eine? Wie sinnvoll ist eine Anschaffung und in welchem GB-Rahmen sollte ich da denken. Die sind ja nun doch nicht ganz billig, und ich frage mich, inwiefern sie wirklich zwingend einen Vorteil bringen. Sprich, wo und wie würde sich eine fehlende SSD bemerkbar machen?


 Wenn du mal eine im PC hattest, willst du nicht mehr drauf verzichten    eine SSD hat vor allem den Vorteil, dass sie keine Zugriffzeiten hat - bei einer Festplatte hast du pro Datenpaket, welches die laden will, eine Verzögerung, bis die Daten "gefunden" wurden. Das hat ne SSD nicht. Dieser Vorteil ist sogar wichtiger als die Tatsache, dass eine Standard-SSD 5x schneller laden kann, was die "MB pro Sekunde" angeht.

Und so teuer sind die nicht: 120-128GB reichen für Windows und alle normalen Anwendungen, bekommst du für 50€. Und für 30€ direkt die doppelte Größe, dann sind selbst Bildersammlungen und manche Lieblingsgames kein Problem. Du hast in Games zwar nicht mehr Leistung, aber schnellere Ladezeiten. Und im Windowsalltag geht alles flotter, weil der PC nicht mehr stockt durch die Zugriffszeiten, die er mit einer Festplatte hätte.

Lies auch mal hier Ratgeber SSDs: Immer noch Luxus? Kauftipps und Marktübersicht  zwar schon vom letzten Sommer, aber bis auf die Marktübersicht ist alles aktuell und trifft zu.


----------



## Bertie17 (15. März 2017)

Alles klar, danke. Aber ist so eine Festplatte nicht schnell voll? Games haben heutzutage doch locker gleich mal 20-50 GB Größe?


----------



## Herbboy (15. März 2017)

Bertie17 schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke. Aber ist so eine Festplatte nicht schnell voll? Games haben heutzutage doch locker gleich mal 20-50 GB Größe?


 Es kommt halt auf die Spiele an. DIE Games, die 20GB und mehr haben, machst du auf die Festplatte. Die SSD ist dann für kleinere Games oder für 2-3 Lieblingsgames da. Nur als Beispiel: 

Civilization VI => unter 10GB
Skyrim => 13GB (ohne Zusatzmods)
Diablo 3 => 14GB
Fallout 4 => 25GB

Dann hast du 4 Games mit zusammen knappen 60GB, oder du installierst halt zb NUR Doom und hast schon 70GB weg   hängt also sehr vom Spiel ab.

Eine Festplatte muss aber so oder so dazu - NUR eine SSD mit 240GB wird nicht lange reichen.


----------



## Bertie17 (15. März 2017)

Ja, das ist klar. Also ne HDD 1 TB sollte definitiv rein. 

Aber wie ist das, wenn ich größtenteils mit Steam arbeite. Installiert der dann nicht automatisch alles da, wo ich Steam installiert habe? Oder kann ich da auch auswählen, dass er da 2 bis 3 Spiele auf der SSD speichert?


----------



## Herbboy (15. März 2017)

Bertie17 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist klar. Also ne HDD 1 TB sollte definitiv rein.
> 
> Aber wie ist das, wenn ich größtenteils mit Steam arbeite. Installiert der dann nicht automatisch alles da, wo ich Steam installiert habe? Oder kann ich da auch auswählen, dass er da 2 bis 3 Spiele auf der SSD speichert?


 Du kannst für jedes Spiel den Speicherort aussuchen und auch nachträglich ändern. Bei Origin und uplay bin ich nicht sicher, ob es auch nachträglich geht, aber beim Installieren kannst du es zumindest bei Origin auch.


----------



## Bertie17 (15. März 2017)

Ach, das klingt natürlich gut. Also kann ich theoretisch auch später den Speicherort ändern, wenn ich ein aktuelles Spiel auf der SSD haben will? Top  Dann sollten ja 250 GB wirklich ausreichen.


----------



## Herbboy (16. März 2017)

Bertie17 schrieb:


> Ach, das klingt natürlich gut. Also kann ich theoretisch auch später den Speicherort ändern, wenn ich ein aktuelles Spiel auf der SSD haben will? Top  Dann sollten ja 250 GB wirklich ausreichen.


 ja, du kannst per Rechtsklick in der Steam-Bibliothek auf das Spiel auf Eigenschaften gehen, dann lokale Dateien und unten dann "Installationsordner verschieben".


----------



## Bertie17 (25. April 2017)

Ich krame den Thread mal wieder hervor, da ich so langsam in die Position komme, endlich zuzuschlagen. Inzwischen ist auch etwas mehr Budget zur Verfügung, auch wenn ich zumindest versuchen möchte, so knapp über 900 Euro rauszukommen. Nachdem ich inzwischen fleißig hier im Forum mitgelesen habe, denke ich eigentlich, dass damit was recht anständiges zu Stande zu bringen ist. Das wäre so eine Konfiguration, die ich mir vorstellen könnte: 

Gehäuse:  Inter-Tech GM-X02
Mainboard: Gigabyte AB350M, Gaming 3
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 1600 6x 3,2 GHz
Grafikkarte: Palit Dual GeForce GTX 1060
Netzteill: 500 Watt be quiet! System Power 8 Non-Modular 80+
Kühler: Alpenföhn Sella
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB DDR4-RAM PC-2133

Dazu ein 24x DVD Brenner, 1 TB SATA-III 7200rpm und ggf. je nach preislicher Lage 120GB/240GB SSD...

 Beim Gehäuse bin ich mir unsicher, weil es da so super viele unterschiedliche gibt und auch die preisliche Range enorm weit ist. Habe ein günstiges gewählt, frage mich aber, ob man da lieber etwas mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen sollte. Außerdem bin ich noch unschlüssig, ob Ryzen 5 1600 oder 1600X. 

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2017)

Für die Ryzen-CPUs kann man durchaus beim RAM etwas genauer hinschauen. Welches RAM isses denn, was du rausgesucht hast, bzw. was soll es kosten?

Beim Gehäuse wäre eines für eher 50€ in der Tat am Ende doch was besser, das wird dann einfach stabiler sein und daher weniger Vibrationen weiterleiten, was sonst nerven kann, und es sind sicher auch eher 1-2 leisere Lüfter mit drin. Vlt sogar 70€ investieren, so ein Gehäuse behältst du dann auch so lange, dass du da in der Zeit 2-3 mal den Inhalt wechseln kannst


----------



## Bertie17 (25. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Für die Ryzen-CPUs kann man durchaus beim RAM etwas genauer hinschauen. Welches RAM isses denn, was du rausgesucht hast, bzw. was soll es kosten?



Hmm...da habe ich mir keine großen Gedanken gemacht...Crucial evtl, für rund 50 Euro? Macht das echt so ein Unterschied, was für RAM man nimmt? Dachte 8Gb sind 8Gb...



Herbboy schrieb:


> Beim Gehäuse wäre eines für eher 50€ in der Tat am Ende doch was besser, das wird dann einfach stabiler sein und daher weniger Vibrationen weiterleiten, was sonst nerven kann, und es sind sicher auch eher 1-2 leisere Lüfter mit drin. Vlt sogar 70€ investieren, so ein Gehäuse behältst du dann auch so lange, dass du da in der Zeit 2-3 mal den Inhalt wechseln kannst



Was taugt denn das Sharkoon T3-W ? Kostet zwar auch nicht so viel, aber hat wie du meintest noch 2 Lüfter mit drin?


----------



## Neawoulf (25. April 2017)

Auch wenn ich eigentlich kein Hardware-Experte bin: Ich hab vor kurzem selbst Ryzen-Krempel für meinen Rechner bestellt und mich daher ein wenig mehr mit CPUs und Ram beschäftigt. Ich würde nicht den 2133er Ram nehmen, der bremst die CPUs wohl ziemlich aus. Allgemein profitiert Ryzen von hohem Speichertakt, daher würde ich mindestens 2400er, evtl. 2666er Ram vorschlagen. Schnellerer Speicher wird wohl derzeit (noch) nicht unterstützt (bzw. es ist Glückssache, je nach Ram, Mainboard und Bios Kombination), aber da es in dem Bereich kaum einen Preisunterschied gibt, würde ich im Zweifel eher zum schnelleren Speicher greifen.


----------



## Bertie17 (25. April 2017)

Reicht eigentlich auch ein 400Watt Netzteil? Hab mal in so einem Konfigurator rumgespielt und ich erhalte keine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2017)

Bertie17 schrieb:


> Reicht eigentlich auch ein 400Watt Netzteil? Hab mal in so einem Konfigurator rumgespielt und ich erhalte keine Fehlermeldung.


 wenn es ein Markenmodell ist, reicht es. Beim RAM würde ich bei AMD 2400er nehmen oder mehr UND "dual Rank", falls man das in den Details rausfinden kann. Es gibt bei Ryzen ein Phänomen, bei dem Dual Rank mit geringem Takt schneller läuft als single Rank mit mehr Takt.


Mit 50€ für 8GB kommst du aber nicht hin, selbst das allerbilligste DDR4-RAM kostet eher ab 60€ für 8GB. Ich finde nur EIN Kit bei altrnate, das nur 51€ kostet, aber ansonsten nicht unter 60€.
Wo bestellst du denn? zB das hier wäre Dual Rank und 2400 MHz https://geizhals.de/crucial-ballistix-sport-lt-grau-dimm-8gb-bls8g4d240fsb-a1238865.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## Bertie17 (25. April 2017)

Ich habe mich da nicht festgelegt, habe aber zuletzt vor allem bei Mindfactory geschaut. Hatte den Eindruck, dass es da eher am günstigsten ist? 

So sähe meine Konfiguration gerade aus: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221b832e6466b3522040ff25873202b1ce4a4f64924a1


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2017)

Bertie17 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich da nicht festgelegt, habe aber zuletzt vor allem bei Mindfactory geschaut. Hatte den Eindruck, dass es da eher am günstigsten ist?
> 
> So sähe meine Konfiguration gerade aus: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221b832e6466b3522040ff25873202b1ce4a4f64924a1



ja, das passt. Der RAM hat auch Dual Rank. Bei der 500W-Version des Netzteils wärst du halt auf der GANZ sicheren Seite, wenn du vlt mal in 2-3 Jahren ne neue, aber stromhungrigere Grafikkarte einbauen willst


----------



## Bertie17 (25. April 2017)

Taugt denn dieses etwas? --> https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...Master-B500-ver-2-Non-Modular-80-_974120.html

Oder sollte man schon eher auf be quiet! zurückgreifen?


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2017)

Bertie17 schrieb:


> Taugt denn dieses etwas? --> https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...Master-B500-ver-2-Non-Modular-80-_974120.html
> 
> Oder sollte man schon eher auf be quiet! zurückgreifen?


 Das wäre zwar auch ok, aber es ist schon nennenswert "schlechter": erstens hat es nur eine 12V-Leitung. Damit sind nicht die Kabel gemeint, sondern die interne Aufteilung. Bei einem modernen Spiele-PC sollte es ein Netzteil mit mind 2 Leitungen sein, damit bei rascher Anforderung von Strom die Stabilität nicht gefährdet wird. Zum anderen ist das zuvor genannte BQ System Power 8 halt effizienter, d.h. im Laufe der Jahre hast du den kleinen Aufpreis allein vom Stromverbrauch her schon locker drin. und das System Power 8 ist bei BQ an sich schon "Einsteiger" - für ein Top-Modell zahlst du auch gern mal 70-100€ für 400-500W. Da hast du dann noch mehr Sicherheit, und noch bessere Effizienzwerte, was aber nur dann rentabel ist, wenn der PC echt sehr viele Tage pro Jahr sehr lange an ist.


----------



## Bertie17 (26. April 2017)

Ah okay, danke. Das Stomargument ist tatsächlich nicht unwichtig. Dann also be quiet


----------



## Bertie17 (27. April 2017)

Besteht denn eigentlich ein großer Unterschied zwischen dem 1600 oder 1600X Prozessor?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (27. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du kannst für jedes Spiel den Speicherort aussuchen und auch nachträglich ändern. Bei Origin und uplay bin ich nicht sicher, ob es auch nachträglich geht, aber beim Installieren kannst du es zumindest bei Origin auch.



Okay, bei Uplay ist das imo sehr gut geregelt. Spiele müssen nicht im vorgegebenen Pfad installiert werden. Man kann außerdem Spieledateien/ Backups mittlerweile herumschieben und dann vom Client - unter Angabe des Pfades - lokalisieren lassen.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. April 2017)

Bertie17 schrieb:


> Besteht denn eigentlich ein großer Unterschied zwischen dem 1600 oder 1600X Prozessor?



Der 1600X hat nen höheren Takt (3,6 bis 4 GHz beim 1600X vs. 3,2 bis 3,6 GHz beim 1600). Ansonsten sind die CPUs wohl ziemlich gleich und der 1600 lässt sich auch (mit dem passenden Board und ausreichend Kühlung) auf Werte übertakten, die dem 1600X nahe kommen.


----------



## Bertie17 (27. April 2017)

Also reicht, was so das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis angeht, der 1600er eigentlich aus, oder?


----------



## Alreech (27. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Vlt sogar 70€ investieren, so ein Gehäuse behältst du dann auch so lange, dass du da in der Zeit 2-3 mal den Inhalt wechseln kannst


Zustimmung, beim Gehäuse sollte man nicht sparen.

Darauf sollte man achten:
Staubfilter an Front- und Boden Lüfterhalterungen ? 
Netzteilposition unten am Boden, Kabelführung hinter dem Mainboard möglich ?
Kann man beide Seitenteile öffnen ?
Einbau einer langen Grafikkarte möglich ?

Ich hab von fractal design das ARC II:
Fractal Design


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2017)

Bertie17 schrieb:


> Also reicht, was so das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis angeht, der 1600er eigentlich aus, oder?


 ja klar, die Frage ist halt, ob man nicht die 40€ mehr zahlt, wenn man eh schon so viel Geld in die Hand nimmt, da es halt ca 11-12% mehr Takt sind.


----------



## Bertie17 (27. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja klar, die Frage ist halt, ob man nicht die 40€ mehr zahlt, wenn man eh schon so viel Geld in die Hand nimmt, da es halt ca 11-12% mehr Takt sind.



Genau, das überlege ich halt, wie sehr sich das lohnt/bezahlt macht. Also wie sehr merke ich persönlich den höheren Takt, als dass sich die 40 Euro wirklich lohnen. Insbesondere angesichts der Tatsache, dass ich ja trotz  oder gerade wegen der großen Investion eher auf mein Budget achten muss. Bei mir heißt es leider nicht "Bei so viel Geld kommts auf 100 Euro auch nicht mehr an" oder so. Erst recht, wenn ihr mir jetzt sagt, dass ich ja doch auch lieber fürs Gehäuse mehr Geld ausgeben soll. So läppert es sich ja leider doch mehr und mehr nach oben


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2017)

nimm ruhig den 1600. Der X wäre halt "den Aufpreis wert", aber nicht "nötig"


----------



## Bertie17 (27. April 2017)

Alles klar, ich danke dir  Also tatsäschlich das Geld, was ich mir ohne "X" spare, lieber in ein teureres Gehäuse stecken, richtig? Bin über das be Quiet! PureBase 600 gestolpert. Das macht auf mich einen guten Eindruck?


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2017)

Bertie17 schrieb:


> Alles klar, ich danke dir  Also tatsäschlich das Geld, was ich mir ohne "X" spare, lieber in ein teureres Gehäuse stecken, richtig? Bin über das be Quiet! PureBase 600 gestolpert. Das macht auf mich einen guten Eindruck?


 ja, das ist gut, nur vlt sogar schon etwas zu teuer  

Das hier zB wäre auch ganz gut für den PReis https://geizhals.de/sharkoon-s28-window-mit-sichtfenster-a1274500.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  oder wenn es was "auffälliger" sein soll https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01AUY88O0?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF  aber das be quiet ist auf jeden Fall gut


----------



## Bertie17 (27. April 2017)

Danke schön. Das zweitere wäre mir auf jeden Fall zu auffällig. Ich stehe nicht auf solchen Firefanz und mag es eher schlichter


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2017)

Bertie17 schrieb:


> Danke schön. Das zweitere wäre mir auf jeden Fall zu auffällig. Ich stehe nicht auf solchen Firefanz und mag es eher schlichter


 Dann schau auch mal das Fractal 2000 an, ist auch recht günstig. Oder bleib beim BQ


----------

